# free sample nutrients



## loolagigi (Feb 27, 2010)

hi guys and gals, is there a way i can get a sample of say cal mag so i can see if thats the issue before i buy a bunch? maybe a supplier? thanks


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2010)

general organics


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> general organics



Yeah who knows..they might still be giving away that whole organic line...I use the calmag that came with it all the time...good stuff but man it stinks..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried using "good" water yet?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 27, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah who knows..they might still be giving away that whole organic line...I use the calmag that came with it all the time...good stuff but man it stinks..



Due to all the response, they are now charging a $25 'handling' fee + the shipping. 

Still, you get like 8-1qt samples?

DD


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Feb 27, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah who knows..they might still be giving away that whole organic line...I use the calmag that came with it all the time...good stuff but man it stinks..



oh come on, it's really pretty mild compared to the Bio-Marine  yuuuuck!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah the bio marine smells like there is a week old tuna fish lying in the corner...lol...or this girl that used to hang around the clubhouse...lol


----------

